# DDR3 1333(PC10600 vs PC10660 vs PC10666)?



## JTG2003

Hey

I have a motherboard (GIGABYTE GA-EX58-UD4P) that says its memory standard is DDR3 2100+/1333.

First of all, what is the 2100+? I've never seen DDR3 2100 memory.

Also, as far as the 1333, I see 3 different types. PC10600, PC10660, and PC10666. What is the difference?

(Note, these are taken from www.newegg.com)

Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## teamhex

Maybe this will help, I pulled this from a review.
"As things stand today Core i7 processors work with either DDR3-1066 or DDR3-1333 memory, however through overclocking the EX58-UD4P offers official support for DDR3-2100+ memory as well. "

I do find it odd they don't specifically say "PC#####"
I'm thinking that number is the Freq though. So I think any DDR3 that doesn't break that should work. However you may want to wait to find out.


----------

